# Resting Place



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow that's great work I like the webbing what is that made of ?? great job!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats really cool! I am also wondering what you used for webbing!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - I really like the webbing too.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice.. Did you use caulking/Liquid Nails for the webbing?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look of this guy, What's the story on him?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool use of webbing, very well done!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, great job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, the webbing is all hot glue. I just did a mass amount of strands.
My mom had this old wine box.........and the rest is history!!haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The hot glue webs make him look like he has been in there for a while.
Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Creepy! Nicely done.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is a great little prop, I love it!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cool. You must be amassing quite the collection by now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Webcaster on steroids. Saw this over at the GoE when Steve-O commented on it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work,
He looks cozy in a creepy sorta way.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice work!! Quite the surprise for someone lifting the lid on this.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Great job, Ty! He's so wickedly cool. And looks super easy to make. Hmmm... a slightly larger box with a couple inside perhaps..


----------

